# Great lens repolishing/recoating service.



## Mitica100 (Feb 24, 2006)

I already posted this in the Camera Repair above but I thought of posting it again in plain sight, otherwise it could go unnoticed.

There is a great and cheap lens repolishing and recoating service from Arax Photo. I have heard from many serious collectors that this service equals, if not better than, the dedicated Leica/Zeiss labs.

I am going to send a few lenses to be re-done.


----------

